# Lightroom does not open on mac after update



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
Lightroom does not open on mac after update.


Nome do Modelo: Mac mini

  Identificador do Modelo: Macmini6,2

  Nome do Processador: Intel Core i7

  Velocidade do Processador: 2,6 GHz

  Número de Processadores: 1

  Número Total de Núcleos: 4

  Cache L2 (por Núcleo): 256 KB

  Cache de L3: 6 MB

  Memória: 16 GB

  Versão da ROM de Inicialização: MM61.010B.B00

  Versão do SMC (sistema): 2.8f1

  Número de Série (sistema): C07ND1JWDY3H

  UUID do Hardware: 19EA01DD-246C-5512-8DF1-0C9DDD69BC27


----------



## Johan Elzenga

What happens exactly? Does it not start at all? Does it seem to start but crash? Does it display any error message? What update was it?


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Actually, it does not start. It threatens to open but suddenly does not open. Any version of Lightroom, starting with LR 6


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Na verdade, não começa. Ele ameaça abrir, mas de repente não abre. Qualquer versão do Lightroom, começando pela LR 6
  Versão do Sistema: macOS 10.13.3 (17D102)

  Versão de Kernel: Darwin 17.4.0

  Volume de Inicialização: Macintosh HD

  Modo Inicialização: Normal

  Nome do Computador: Mac mini de Daniel

  Nome de Usuário: Daniel Carneiro da Cunha (danielcarneirofotografias)

  Memória Virtual Segura: Ativada

  Proteção de Integridade do Sistema: Ativada

  Tempo desde uma inicialização: 44 minutos


----------



## Johan Elzenga

“Any version”? There are 14 versions of Lightroom 6. Did you try them all? You need the latest version (6.14), early versions if Lightroom 6 are not (fully) compatible with MacO S X High Sierra.


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Tenho a assinatura. Funcionou a LR versão 7.2, após a atualização do OS 10.13 Sierra, Lightroom já não começou. Ele salta no documento, pois ele está sendo ligado e pára.


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Eu tenho Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Daniel,
This is an English forum, so please post in English. Use Google Translate if you have to.


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

I have the signature. It worked the LR version 7.2, after the update of OS Sierra 10.13, Lightroom has not started. It jumps in the document as it is being turned on and stops. Lightroom CC Classic.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Try the following: move your catalog folder to another place, so Lightroom can't find it. Start Lightroom. If it starts and asks about the catalog, tell it to create a new one. If that works fine, then the problem is your catalog. If that doesn't work either, then you could try to reset the preferences.


----------



## Daniel Carneiro da Cunha

Lightroom classic and Loghtroom CC go unresponsive when I try to open them.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Try resetting the preferences: How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Johan Elzenga

If everything else fails, then uninstall everything and clean up: Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems Then reinstall Lightroom.


----------

